# My 1st Studio Post! BespokeCarCare, Davemm, RussZS & Milly vs. Candy White Golf GTI



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

*My 1st Studio Post! BespokeCarCare, Davemm, RussZS & Milly vs. Candy White Golf GTI*

Today saw me travel to a surprisingly sunny Shrewsbury, to BespokeCarCare's rather impressive Detailing Studio, to spend the day performing what was supposed to be an enhancement detail to a Candy White Mk5 Golf GTI.

The Golf itself is owned by a friend (Craig) of my friend (Al) who owns the silver Golf GTI I detailed yesterday. He had contacted me saying that his car was generally very clean, but he was becoming frustrated with the swirl marks he could see after washing on a Sunny day, so I said I'd spend a day on it for him and correct as much as I could.

I'd spent last night helping [email protected] correct a black BMW 320D, which was honestly one of the worst cars I'd ever seen - detail on that coming up soon - so in return, Lee agreed to give me a hand with the Golf. Davemm also very kindly offered to help too, so we thought this would be a quick one...

Craig arrived promptly at 9am, and I was amazed at how clean the car was!!


P1060654 by RussZS, on Flickr

P1060655 by RussZS, on Flickr

P1060656 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nothing too serious at all!

As always, I started with the wheels, tyres and arches.

Take one lightly soiled Mk6 Golf GTI Monza:


P1060658 by RussZS, on Flickr

As the wheels were pretty clean and protected with Chemical Guys Wheel Guard, I decided to proceed gently as no harsh chemicals were required here, and clean the wheel with Autosmart G101 along with various brushes:


P1060662 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060664 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060666 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060667 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060669 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060670 by RussZS, on Flickr

Older MF towel used behind the wheel spokes, but I'll be adding dooka mitts to my collection soon 


P1060659 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rinsed with Kranzle K7:


P1060671 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060673 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060674 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the car was snow foamed via CYC HD Lance, Kranzle K7 and Meguiars Hyper Wash:


P1060676 by RussZS, on Flickr

Note how hard everyone else is working!! 


P1060677 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060678 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060680 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 used where required on badges and panel gaps, along with rubber seals:


P1060681 by RussZS, on Flickr

We opened the boot to a bit of a surprise!!


P1060682 by RussZS, on Flickr

:doublesho


P1060683 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060685 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Petrol Cap was in a bit of a state too:


P1060687 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060688 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060689 by RussZS, on Flickr

Autobrite Degreaser applied here too:


P1060690 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, I was busy working around the shuts and sills with G101 and where required, Surfex HD:


P1060692 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lee got busy sorting the green mess:


P1060694 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060695 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060696 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060697 by RussZS, on Flickr

Petrol cap after agitation and rinse:


P1060698 by RussZS, on Flickr

Green gone!


P1060701 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060703 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on rubbers:


P1060709 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then fully rinsed with the Kranzle. Next I washed with Sonus Sheepskin Mitt and Auto Finesse Lather:


P1060713 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060715 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060716 by RussZS, on Flickr

After a rinse - looking much fresher!!


P1060720 by RussZS, on Flickr

Craig had clayed the car recently, and it showed, the paint was silky smooth, but whilst washing, I had not quite a few iron particles present in the clearcoat, so out came the trusty IronX, applied liberally (apparently I'm a bit too liberal with my application, lol!) to the entire car:


P1060721 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060722 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060723 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060725 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, superb performance from IronX - it shifted pretty much all of the contamination after 15 minutes or so, and a thorough rinse.

Next we dried the car with Uber Towels from Elite, then moved the car inside to begin assessing the paint.

There were a few thin points around the edges of the bonnet:


P1060737 by RussZS, on Flickr

but generally the paint was in good health.

Lee, Dave and I began on various sections - roof, bonnet and OS door respectively, to find which combination was giving the desired results.

I started off with S17+ from Scholl on a Scholl Orange polishing pad, via Rotary:


P1060744 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, Dave was using a SSP with S17+ on his Flex Rotary:


P1060747 by RussZS, on Flickr

I wasn't happy with the level of correction I was getting with the Orange Pad and S17, so I also stepped up to a SSP:


P1060748 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lee meanwhile was using SSP and S17+ via Festool on the roof.

In summary, we were finding the boot to be significantly harder than the rest of the car, requiring Dave to step up to Scholl S3 via Rotary and SSP, then refining with S17.

On the rest of the car S17 was correcting very well, but was leaving a fair bit of hologramming behind, meaning the finish would need refining. We only planned to do an enhancement detail on this car remember, but we got a bit carried away I think, and tried to get this as perfect as possible in the time we had.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Knowing that the S17 via SSP would need refining, I decided to try my trusty CYC DAS6 Pro with Megs D300 and a MF Cutting Disc:


P1060757 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060758 by RussZS, on Flickr

Amazingly, it was finishing down incredibly well and did a superb job of swirl removal:


P1060740 by RussZS, on Flickr

Me working the MF system on the NS wing.


P1060765 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060767 by RussZS, on Flickr

It corrected much more quickly than we were able to achieve with S17 on this paint...

Meanwhile, our beautiful assistant Milly (my Girlfriend!) wanted something to do, so I got her doing what she does best (detailing wise ) and asked her to protect the wheels and dress the tyres:


P1060770 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060776 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060777 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, Craig (the owner) was looking a little bored, so he offered to sort the exhausts:


P1060778 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060779 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060781 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060785 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060786 by RussZS, on Flickr

I was very impressed!!!

Meanwhile, I finished up machining with D300 and the MF discs on the rest of the sides of the car, the bumpers and the boot:


P1060787 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, we prep'd the paint using Blackfire's excellent Gloss Enhancing Polish, courtesy of Dave (thanks mate!)


P1060790 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, Milly was busy cleaning the glass with a Dodo Mint Merkin and Auto Finesse Crystal:


P1060791 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060794 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nice bit of teamwork!!


P1060796 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dave very kindly removed the GEP residue, meaning it was time to finish up with LSP.

I decided against advice and went with a wax on white - Auto Finesse Spirit!


P1060798 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060799 by RussZS, on Flickr

Craig very kindly offered to follow me round removing the Spirit residue after it had cured. It was clear as it was coming off, that the finish was going to rather special...


P1060806 by RussZS, on Flickr

So, what was supposed to be a one day enhancement, turned into 5 people and 6 hours (although I was the only one reeeally working :lol to give us a 95%+ corrected and protected Golf GTI.

Here are the finished shots:


P1060807 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060810 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060811 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060813 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060815 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060817 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060820 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060821 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060822 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060824 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060826 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060830 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060836 by RussZS, on Flickr

Craig was delighted with it, and we all commented how sharp it looked - probably the best finish I've ever seen on a white car (and I've done a few!)

After a short lunch break, we were back at it finishing off this 320D, which is probably one of the biggest turn arounds I've ever seen - write up from [email protected] coming very soon (believe it or not Gordon, lol!!!)


P1060842 by RussZS, on Flickr

However, we'd noticed that we'd lost someone after starting the BMW...


P1060840 by RussZS, on Flickr

:lol::lol::lol:

I guess detailing isn't for everyone!!

Thanks for reading and thanks to Dave and Lee for their superb help, it was MASSIVELY appreciated, and thanks to Lee for the use of his superb unit. Thanks for Craig for letting us loose on his pride and joy and a special thanks to Milly for her help on the wheels, the superb tea, the "polish please" services... oh and the indoor swimming pool she created!!

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work! finish is fantastic, well done.
Simon


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work mate, great turnaround


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great teamwork, a stunning outcome and a nice write-up! :thumb:

Well done guys and look forward to the BMW detail Lee! 

Alan W


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy, Great results.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for posting this Russ, Was a great day with some good banter and stunning results.

oh and it was the bonnet i did  also refined with megs 205


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

good write up, and a very nice car.Nice to see a GTi in white


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job, looked like a fun day


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Russ, great finish & the LSP will definatley see it through a harsh winter:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job,great results and good write up :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work Russ. That has got to be one of the most crisp finishes i've ever seen on white, it looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice write up. Golf looks stunning.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work Russ...

Is the Megs MF worth the shot then?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well done lads.. and milly.

looks brilliant.

another happy owner eh russ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant mate as always. Any tips on a product for a honeycomb front grille?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, I'll answer the specific questions when I get home later. I'm in Nandos and they have no chicken  lol!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

NO WAYY!!! that is SHOCKING!!

how can they have no chicken :lol:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

that said i've been to subway, and they've had no bread?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great Detailing results on those cars thanks for sharing , as Aaron Gt has said above Russ any tips for product and application for honeycomb Grills


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Really was a great day and the Golf looked stunning when it left 

Megs system was used also Scholl S3 Scholl 17+ the scholl S17 was leaving just the slightest of holograms so this were removed with 205 which really really did leave a crisp look to the paint.

Cant beat detailing with good bunch of people makes a nice change from working on your own most days though i do have a nice Honda NSX in this week. 

Thx Russ Dave Milly and craig for the car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Really was a great day and the Golf looked stunning when it left
> 
> Megs system was used also Scholl S3 Scholl 17+ the scholl S17 was leaving just the slightest of holograms so this were removed with 205 which really really did leave a crisp look to the paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks again mate 

I'm really looking forward to the NSX - what a car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there fella.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> P1060842 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> Russ.


:lol:I will believe it when I see it Russ. You might have to jab him with a red hot poker up his @rse for that one.

Cracking results lads and not forgetting Milly :thumb: as well as your first studio post Russ. It will not be long before your a head of lee on that count also. 
Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

He better do one on the NSX too - don't worry, I'm bullying him daily about it, to the point where he now calls me "Dad" :lol:

Hope to see you Sat 

Russ.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Russ, did you use Revive on the plastics? Used on my Golf this weekend and am very impressed, much less gloopy then NLTG.

Congrats on 1st studio post:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice Russ, did you use Revive on the plastics? Used on my Golf this weekend and am very impressed, much less gloopy then NLTG.
> 
> Congrats on 1st studio post:thumb:


Thanks Simon 

No, the plastic seemed to be already coated with something and they look superb, so we decided to leave them as they were, with the exception of the fog light surrounds, which were treated to Revive


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

caledonia said:


> :lol:I will believe it when I see it Russ. You might have to jab him with a red hot poker up his @rse for that one.
> 
> Cracking results lads and not forgetting Milly :thumb: as well as your first studio post Russ. It will not be long before your a head of lee on that count also.
> Gordon.


I thought he already was ahead of lee on that count :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha i got about 30 cars i could do write ups on but i am the first to admit its the last thing i can be botherd to do after work i know i need to start getting more up plenty of ones using opti coat 2.0 C1 Cquartz etc to get sorted.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> I thought he already was ahead of lee on that count :lol:


haha there is a few in hear i did i am not that bad just have plenty of work on so bit lazy when i get home prefer to relax and read.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Haha i got about 30 cars i could do write ups on but i am the first to admit its the last thing i can be botherd to do after work i know i need to start getting more up plenty of ones using opti coat 2.0 C1 Cquartz etc to get sorted.


Yeah, you should defo get that Golf Plus with Opti Coat up, and the C1'd BMW!

I think I'm going to finally begin the mega detail on my Edition 30 on Friday, after seeing it in the Sunday today, it certainly needs it! :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yep your golf and my leon are both in need of some attention.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Davemm said:


> yep your golf and my leon are both in need of some attention.


Indeed. If you're free on Friday...  :thumb::lol:

Going to pop some Opti Coat on it I think.

I've been offered some TD Pro Race 1.2's in black with 4mm Hankook RS2's for £360... what you think? I'm conscious that the RS2's will be naff for Winter.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> haha there is a few in hear i did i am not that bad just have plenty of work on so bit lazy when i get home prefer to relax and read.


You and me both m8. I was looking thought the pictures last night and I am only up to April. :lol: Some lovely car completed too. Might manage it some day. If I can invent a few more hours.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job russ


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

always winter if you two get quiet gordon and lee..

get your write ups done then lol


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Russ (& team!)

What did you do with the black plastics in terms of treatment/protection - they look very wet in the final pics?

Thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work Russ (& team!)
> 
> What did you do with the black plastics in terms of treatment/protection - they look very wet in the final pics?
> 
> Thanks





RussZS said:


> Thanks Simon
> 
> No, the plastic seemed to be already coated with something and they look superb, so we decided to leave them as they were, with the exception of the fog light surrounds, which were treated to Revive


answer there for you cheekee monkey


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers Craig

Missed that comment - I wonder if it is gtechniq C4 or similar - looks good whatever it is!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Buck. said:


> Cheers Craig
> 
> Missed that comment - I wonder if it is gtechniq C4 or similar - looks good whatever it is!


Yeah, most probably C4, but oddly I don't recall it beading when we washed it... the plastic was definitely treated with something though, I'll try and find out what it was :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Short1e said:


> Great work Russ...
> 
> Is the Megs MF worth the shot then?


I'd say so yes, but it does seem to suit more paints more than others, as you'd expect I suppose!

Lee and I were working on an Audi A4 a few weeks back and the Megs MF system achieved about 80% correction or so, but S17+ on a SSP was giving much better results - presumably the clearcoat was harder on the Audi, which would be consistent with todays findings, as S17 was leaving slight hologramming.

Also, the MF system isn't suited to RDS removal IMO - yes you can edge the pads etc, but effort wise, it's disproportionately difficult in relation to using foam (even by DA).

It has its place alongside a rotary I'd say, but isn't a replacement for one. I only do 1 car or so per week, so I don't mind using it, but if I were full time like Lee, I'd not be keen on using the system as the vibrations from most DA's is a bit much for prolonged use.


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

that GTI was sold and supplied new by ourselves "Wilson Motors Ballymena, Co antrim" www.wilsonmotors.co.uk . We delivered that car to craig as we where on our way to bring back one of the first Green Ford focus RS's from a ford garage in london back to NI for one of our customers!

really good job on the car ! The candy white mk5's where very popular with us..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

*cossiedave* said:


> that GTI was sold and supplied new by ourselves "Wilson Motors Ballymena, Co antrim" www.wilsonmotors.co.uk . We delivered that car to craig as we where on our way to bring back one of the first Green Ford focus RS's from a ford garage in london back to NI for one of our customers!
> 
> really good job on the car ! The candy white mk5's where very popular with us..


Wow, what a small world! He said he met you in Derby?

Do you know what is coated on the plastics by any chance please?

Russ.


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

yes what a small world couldnt believe my eyes that car had registration YIB 9 on it when it was new! 

im not sure what you mean about plastics? 

Dave.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The plastic part of the rear bumper and the skirts were incredibly well presented and seemed to have some form of coating on them, but not sure what it is...


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

when craig got the car you mean?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, he said he's never added anything since he's owned it, so must have been added prior to his ownership - did you add anything when you prep'd it for him, or would it have been its previous owner? I was just very impressed by the finish of the plastics, keen to know what was used on them please


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

i will be in the garage tomorow and get you names and PM you! 

products we usually use are autosmart and megs! althought i have a 1 gallon jar of bumper car which i have been using for years now, a little goes a long way . I will get the name of it for tomorow evening! 

by the look of the car he has refurbished the alloys and changed the rear tail lamps to ed 30 ones? 
i hope the car has been doing the job! and we have a 2010 VW GOLF R here atm ;-)

Dave.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much is the R? I may be in the market sooner than I though  I'll have a look...

The wheels are from a Mk6 which he got a bargain on from eBay! The rears are indeed R32/Ed30 rears, they suit the car really well. He's added an RNS510 and a few other bits too, really, really lovely car. I have a black Edition 30 myself, but would happily have swapped him for this!

Look forward to finding out what the bumper stuff is, cheers for that


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

no probs will find our for you ! the mk5 is a brilliant car, had an edition 30 for myself for a while and mk6 is an improvement! We have so far supplied 5 New Golf R's all white which is a good amount for a non franchise dealer! just a family run business, some pics are on our website above of the one for sale atm!


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

oh the price of the R isnt advertised yet but it will be £25995


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job and writeup


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic first Studio write up. Car looks stunning lads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks all


No, thank you Russ and congratulations on the Supporter status! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work Russ and gang. 

As much as detailing can sometimes be a "me time" sort of single person therapeutic activity, it looks waaay more fun with a bunch of people and a reasult that good in 6hrs!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Alan. Ill reply to your PM in a sec, sorry i havent sooner. 

Russ.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Russ..
Always good to work with someone, company and time :thumb:
Detailing can be a lonely job sometimes..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a fantastic job there Russ, the car looks in immanent condition, welldone.

Congratulations on your first studio post, you deserve it 120%.

Have a great week from myself Russ.

Takecare.


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

hi russ had a look there

you will prob laugh but anyway.. its called "Nielsen Super A Sheen" ? if you have heard of it ? 

but sometimes i mix autosmart highstyle with it which makes it that bit wetter looking! hope that helps!! 

dave ... :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

*cossiedave* said:


> hi russ had a look there
> 
> you will prob laugh but anyway.. its called "Nielsen Super A Sheen" ? if you have heard of it ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'll have a look into it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a fantastic job there Russ, the car looks in immanent condition, welldone.
> 
> Congratulations on your first studio post, you deserve it 120%.
> 
> ...


Trip, your comments always make me smile - they are so sincere and complimentary - thank you! 

Have a great week yourself.

Russ.


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

basically a cheap trade product that was got years ago and we still use it!

I can send u a sample of the product over if u want! 

pm an address to send it to , theres no problem at all russ 

thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi Russ, sorry I missed this first time around. Great first post and I wish you all the success mate.

We still mentione you daily on CS for details in your area. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Hi Russ, sorry I missed this first time around. Great first post and I wish you all the success mate.
> 
> We still mentione you daily on CS for details in your area. Keep up the good work mate.


Cheers buddy, really appreciate it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You're welcome mate. Like I said, wish you all the success.

I'm sure your Milly (my daughter's name actually) appreciates the effort and energy required for the job!


----------

